# Three year old and cancer



## warkman (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello all, my first post, wish it was more upbeat.

We have two Goldies, Harry, a golden brown boy of 7 years and Cassie, a white girlfriend who is three.

Just before Christmas, we found a lump about the size of a pea in her skin, that was followed by finding other lumps all over her skin all about the same size (they appear, grow and then stop at roughly the same size) she also has a cough, lije almost being sick

Took her to the vets, who first tried antibiotics, then took samples of the lumps , cutting them out.

Week on they are unsure what the lumps are caused by and have sent them off for more tests.
They also said that when they took out the breathing tube when they put her under for lump removal, that it had blood on the end of it.
So, another week of worrying and waiting.

She is happy in herself and the lumps don’t hurt.

She is our 15 year old sons puppy, we have not told him what the vet has said. 

Anyone else had these symptoms?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The vet would have sent off for pathology. Those results will tell you what's up and how to treat.
Most likely at that age they are fatty lipomas, and if she has a tendency to them, will always have them... that said, do not imagine you can be casual about them for one day, one may not be a fatty lipoma. Always check them.

Sometimes the tube will scrape and make blood- but the cough is troublesome. I would imagine your dog would benefit from chest radiographs to determine if she has a bronchitis or pneumonia or cancer.


----------

